# Sound card buying advice?



## panacea_amc (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I run windows seven in my PC (8GB RAM). I use Kontakt with orchestral libraries ( East West Symphonic Orchestra, Cinematic strings) in my FL Studio (DAW) using the Kontakt plugin. I need a sound card with  a low latency( using ASIO4all) for smooth playing of the music libraries. 
Which external or internal sound card should I opt for?
Budget is within INR 2000-3000. 
thanks in advance


----------

